
The Case for a Tesla-GM Merger - prostoalex
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/hybrid-electric/a25958/the-case-for-the-tesla-gm-merger/?src=socialflowFB
======
itchyjunk
" Although I have been, and continue to be, bullish on Elon Musk's prospects,
I'm often told by more sober and successful men that Tesla is not built on
sound business principles."

"The Volt suffers from its association with Chevrolet and GM. If the only
place to buy a Volt was the Apple Store, every celebrity in the world would
have five of them and the waiting list would stretch into the next decade."

"The potential benefits of a Tesla-GM merger are plain to even a business-
school dropout like your humble author."

"Forget the Gigafactory and all those headaches. General Motors has factories
aplenty. And with the pros from Detroit on the case, Tesla can focus on
innovation instead of sales-and-service support."

This seems to be like a very naive few from an over simplified model. "Forget
the gigafactory" along with everything that makes this whole concept silly. I
still don't see the "potential benefits being plain to see".

